# Do you have time for God ?



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.incredimail.com/index.asp?id=54475 


Let me tell you, make sure you read all the way to the bottom. I almost deleted this email but I was blessed when I got to the end.

Subject: READ ONLY IF YOU HAVE TIME FOR GOD

God, when I received this e-mail, I thought...

I don't have time for this... And, this is really inappropriate during work.

Then, I realized that this kind of thinking is... Exactly, what has caused lot of the problems in our world today.

We try to keep God in church on Sunday morning... 
Maybe, Sunday night...

And, the unlikely event of a midweek service.

We do like to have Him around during sickness...

And, of course, at funerals.

However, we don't have time, or room, for Him during work or play...

Because.... That's the part of our lives we think... We can, and should, handle on our own.

May God forgive me for ever thinking...

That... there is a time or place where.....

HE is not to be FIRST in my life.

We should always have time to remember all HE has done for us.

If, You aren't ashamed to do this...

Please follow the directions.

Jesus said, "If you are ashamed of me, I will be ashamed of you before my Father."

Not ashamed?

Pass this on ONLY IF YOU MEAN IT!!

Yes, I do Love God.

HE is my source of existence and Savior.

He keeps me functioning each and every day. Without Him, I will be nothing. Without Him, I am nothing. But, with Christ, HE strengthens me. (Phil 4:13) 



This is the simplest test...

If You Lo! ve God... And, are not ashamed of all the marvelous things HE has done for you...

Send this to ten people and the person who sent it to you!

I don't think I know 10 people who would admit they love Jesus. Do You love Him? 


THE POEM 

I knelt to pray but not for long, I had too much to do. 
I had to hurry and get to work For bills would soon be due. 
So I knelt and said a hurried prayer, 
And jumped up off my knees.

My Christian duty was now done

My soul could rest at ease.

All day long I had no time

To spread a word of cheer. No time to speak of Christ to friends,

They'd laugh at me I'd fear.

No time, no time, too much to do,

That was my constant cry,

No time to give to souls in need

But at last the time, the time to die.

I went before the Lord, I came, I stood with downcast eyes. 
For in his hands God held a book; 
It was the book of life.

God looked into his book and said

"Your name I cannot find.

I once was going to write it down.

But never found the time" 

Now do you have the time to pass it on? 

Make sure that you scroll through to the end.

Easy vs. Hard

Why is it so hard to tell the truth but Yet so easy to tell a lie? 

Why are w! e so sleepy in church but Right when the sermon is over we suddenly wake up? 

Why is it so hard to talk about God but yet so easy to talk about nasty stuff?

Why is it so boring to look at a Christian magazine, but yet so easy to look at a nasty one?

Why is it so easy to delete a Godly e-mail, but yet we forward all of the nasty ones?

Why are the churches getting smaller but yet the bars and dance clubs are getting larger?

Do you give up? Think about it . ​

Are you going to forward this, or delete it?

Just remember-God is watching you. 
Prayer Wheel- Let's see the devil stop this one!

Here's what the wheel is all about. 
When you receive this, say a prayer for the person that sent it to you....

Prayer is the very best one....

There are no costs, but wonderful rewards... 
GOD BLESS! 

May God keep you and bless you. If this doesn't give you chills, nothing will! .this message is very true. Hope you are all as blessed as I was from this. I wonder how many people will delete this without reading it because of the title on it? 














​




​​

http://www.incredimail.com/index.asp?id=54475


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

That's just the reminder I needed this morning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. That was great. Finding time for God. Interesting contrast for me lies between when I'm working away from home and the time throughout the week I'm concentrating on Him when I'm not working. C.S. Lewis' book Mere Christianity addresses this in a most facinating way. In some circles it's called discipline. I'm getting stronger every day I continue to meditate, study and pray. Thanks again. Great post. CF?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thank you,it realy rings true!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is a good email to receive. I get it several times a year, and I send it out.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanx Ape !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

